

Q. Did You Ever Smoke Pot? A. It’s Complicated. - edw519
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/13/health/views/13klass.html?_r=1

======
jaxn
It is interesting that he never directly makes the case that marijuana is bad
for the teen brain, just kind of leaves it as an assumption. I don't think
that is a fair assumption.

At the end he does make a vague reference to pot killing brain cells, but I
think the most recent science shows the opposite and that the whole "kills
brain cells" thing was from government funded research a long time ago where
they basically suffocated monkeys and the oxygen deprivation likely killed the
brain cells.

So, the article seems a little disingenuous to me.

~~~
omgsean
That aside I still don't think it's a good idea for young teenagers to smoke
pot.

------
thehigherlife
[http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&v...](http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CC8QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.nytimes.com%2F2010%2F07%2F13%2Fhealth%2Fviews%2F13klass.html&ei=Q4c8TJDeCMGC8ga2rPWnBg&usg=AFQjCNFho7Sk61OZrUpfz_31H-bEuHVoqA)

that should get you past the login-wall.

------
robotron
I'm not a parent but would like to think that if I were I could be honest
about any past substance abuse. I think this can go a long way into preventing
a real crisis with the worst of illegal substances (the hard stuff).
Anecdotally, I have a friend who nearly went off the deep end on abusing
narcotics - he claims some of this was brought on by the lies he heard about
the softer drugs being as equally bad as the harder stuff.

------
Vitaly
may be it cames out as I-did-it-and-I’m-fine because, well, you did it and you
are fine, duh! I mean, why are so many parents deny their children the fun
they themselves were going though being young and all?

some lessons are to be learned on your own, and not to be told about.

I can understand the pressure to prevent the hard and most dangerous stuff,
but with stuff like moderate alcohol and recreational drugs I think the risks
don't great enough to warrant all the craziness.

